# My band are playing The Unicorn, Camden



## black_anther (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi guys,

Mine and TimSE's band Tempus Fusion have got a show tomorrow evening at The Unicorn, Camden. If anybody is in the area you should definitely come down for a show of seven string prog action. It's also a free, yes FREE gig. We're on stage about 8.10pm, headliners are Triaxis and Elimination.

Here's the facebook event:

https://www.facebook.com/events/335084983198336/

Hope to see you there!


----------



## Varcolac (Mar 7, 2012)

Can't make it, but I'm definitely a fan of the Unicorn. Played there a couple of times with Carpathia, and enjoyed it every time. After having a bit of a listen on your Facebook, I'm also a fan of your music. Keep it up, do more London shows and I'll try to make it down!


----------



## black_anther (Mar 8, 2012)

Cheers man, we definitely want to do more London shows, where would you recommend playing? I've been told one of the best places is the Purple Turtle.

Also checked out your band Carpathia which I really dig, so likewise let me know when you guys are gigging. I've fan'd you on FB too so will get your updates etc


----------



## Varcolac (Mar 8, 2012)

We've had some mixed experience with the Turtle: the sound guy they had on when we played there last year was beyond awful; the levels were all over the place. As a punter it's a pretty good venue though, seen some quality shows there.

We've done shows at the Miller in London Bridge, those are fairly hit and miss. You can practically scream "WE ARE PROG" at them in polyrhythmic four-part harmonies, and they'll stlill put you on with grindcore and dubstep. When it works it works, but when it doesn't... oh boy.

The Peel in Kingston (south London) does a fair few prog shows, might wanna give 'em a look. I don't really book gigs (drummer does all that business), so I've not really got any other suggestions!


----------

